# Cool Edit - Delay präzise einstellen



## unknownstar (7. August 2004)

Wie krieg ich das hin, dass das Delay vernünftig onbeat sitzt und  ich nicht
mehr für nur ein scheiss echo ich ne halbe stunde nach  gefühl rumprobieren 
muss damit dann zumindest die ersten 4 echos passen... ich will, das auch das 20ste noch so auf der snare liegt wie das erste 
das MUSS doch irgendwie gehn   

bitte helft mir! gibs da kein plugin oder so?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (7. August 2004)

da gab es, gibt es ein Plugin dessen name mir  grade nicht einfällt.
Mit den standart funktionen von Cooledit wirste das nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## unknownstar (7. August 2004)

hehe...
jetzt weiss ich das es eins gibt.
wer weiss jetzt aber wie selbigies heisst?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (7. August 2004)

Frogst du da mal Drück mich mal
so weiss ich das auch nicht.
Sorry


----------



## unknownstar (8. August 2004)

da geht absolut gar nix in diesem forum


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (8. August 2004)

Ok wenn du da gefragt hast und dir keiner helfen konnte.
Icfh habe aber keine COOLEDIT frage  gesehen


----------



## unknownstar (8. August 2004)

so hab gefragt

weiss das hier keiner


----------

